# pastrami !



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 7, 2005)

yum, just off the smoker. =P~


----------



## Finney (Sep 7, 2005)

Okay...  Now that looks damn good.
Hows about sending a few slices of that down this way? [-o<


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 7, 2005)

That does look good Piggy!  Do you cure your own brisket or use the corned beef from the store?  Give us more detail.  Rub a piece on your monitor so we can taste!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2005)

Now that's not with the grain...I'll be over for lunch!  :!:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 7, 2005)

Okay PIGS, thats it.  Either you share the recipe for that pastrami or ELSE!
Man that looks good.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 7, 2005)

Anyone know how to get teeth marks off of a computer screen?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 7, 2005)

Smoked Corned Beef (Wiviott)

To make a reasonable facsimile of pastrami first soak fresh corned beef in
water* for 36-48 hours to rid it of some of the salt. You then coarse grind,
in a 4/1 ratio, black pepper/coriander seed, add powdered garlic, onion
powder and ground ancho pepper, liberally coat corned beef with the mixture.

Smoke the corned beef as you would a brisket, though due to the corning
process it will only take about half or three quarters as long, and you will
be quite pleased with the results. I use full packer cut corned beef, point
and flat, with the fat cap still attached. If you use a small corned beef
flat without a fat cap make sure to smoke it under something fatty, like
pork shoulder or baste often.

Some wrap the smoked corned beef in foil while still hot and let it stew in
its own juices overnight, allowing it to reabsorb the juice and become
tender.  I find this step unnecessary using a full packer cut corned beef,
plus I prefer my pastrami sliceable.

I have been smoking corned beef for years and it is a favorite. The cracked
black pepper/coriander seed/rub/then smoke soaked corned beef recipe came
from Garry Howard and Dan Gill, who, I believe, adapted it from a recipe in
Rick Thead's Meat Smoking and Curing FAQ.

http://www.azstarnet.com/~thead/msfaq.html
http://www.velvitoil.com/Curing.HTML



*Do not skip soak step or the finished smoked corned beef will be so salty
as to be completely inedible. If you use a commercial, grocery store corned
beef, I suggest 48-72 soak.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 7, 2005)

I thought Wiv steamed his at the end in a steamer of some sort, no?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 7, 2005)

Terrific pigs! Award winning!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 7, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I thought Wiv steamed his at the end in a steamer of some sort, no?


 Nope, There captain. Some of the foil freaks do, Not this cat. I did one that way ONE time and it came out like mush. Not sure what the deal was, But it wasn't good. I put it in the refrigerator over a good amount of time and it was still mush, It sucked. It was like pulled pastrami. It literally fell apart. Taters, Onions, Peppers in the 18 inch cast frying pan made short work of that screw up. That was some good eating. Funny thing with barbecue, You get to eat your mistakes.If you can't make any thing from a tank job, Take a week or so off and eat TV dinners.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 7, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Terrific pigs! Award winning!


 Want me to make one for Oinktoberfest? We will need chow. I share!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 7, 2005)

Sounds like a deal Pigs. I'll bring the mustard and beer!

Is beer permitted at the contest?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 7, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Sounds like a deal Pigs. I'll bring the mustard and beer!
> 
> *Is beer permitted at the contest*?



Do you think anyone would show up if beer wasn't allowed?  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 7, 2005)

As long as its in a cooler and you only have one in your hand at one time. No pyramids of cans or bottles all over the cooking area. Joker doesn't do cans, So he's about the only one to watch out for. Lots of Jack bottles on tables, But there for cooking and making sauces. Its not a yahoo cook off, There is $7000.00 up for grabs. In other words, If your not a total idiot yelling "show us your T!ts" Every thing is cool. I'll have some extra chow to share. We won't go hungry or run out of beverages that's for sure. I look foward to meeting a few of you hammer heads.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Joker doesn't do cans, So he's about the only one to watch out for.


Just what do you think I'm gonna be doin' with them bottles???  [-X


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 7, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> If your not a total idiot yelling "show us your T!ts" Every thing is cool.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 7, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":1gjolfjr] Joker doesn't do cans, So he's about the only one to watch out for.


Just what do you think I'm gonna be doin' with them bottles???  [-X[/quote:1gjolfjr] NEWS FLASH, NO BOTTLE BEER will be permited on the grounds.  :-(


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":34hgkypj][quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":34hgkypj] Joker doesn't do cans, So he's about the only one to watch out for.


Just what do you think I'm gonna be doin' with them bottles???  [-X[/quote:34hgkypj] NEWS FLASH, NO BOTTLE BEER will be permited on the grounds.  :-([/quote:34hgkypj]
Says who? You???  [-X


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 7, 2005)

Yes, I'm the beer police. Please call 716-759-4328  To confirm. Ask for George. Coolers with beer shall be at my immediate disposal, With out the exception of Kentucky Greg. Who will confer of proper disposable use of containers of beer.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Yes, I'm the beer police. Please call 716-759-4328  To confirm. Ask for George. Coolers with beer shall be at my immediate disposal, With out the exception of Kentucky Greg. Who will confer of proper disposable use of containers of beer.


 :taunt:  You-uns have a good time...


----------

